# Last weekend...



## Akaike (Sep 12, 2008)

Cigars: Camacho Corojo Churchill pairing with a Merlot from Chile and HdM Epicure 2 pairing with a Schneider Aventinus, weizen bock beer from Germany:biggrin:


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks great, nice pics.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Beautiful-just beautiful


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Do you have any comments on the pairings?


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice pairings!!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice looking HdM.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks good!!


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Great pics. Thanks for the posting.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Pairing!!!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks nice.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

looks great


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Looks like a great time!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

very nice weekend my man !!! great smokes and drinks !! being in brazil you can smoke whatever you want too!! lucky


----------



## Akaike (Sep 12, 2008)

Cypress said:


> Do you have any comments on the pairings?


Hi Sam. Man...the pairing with the camacho and the wine was not so bad, but I prefer a Cabernet Sauvignon or a Pinotage for a full-bodied cigar like Camacho Corojo. Now, the pairing with the Hdm and the weizen bock was awesome. Epicure 2: good construction, excellent burn, a smooth strenght...a very balanced taste. The beer was very full-bodied, with a hint of caramel, noticeable alcohol, especially towards the finish. Dry mouthfeel from the alcohol. Very interesting beer!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Great pairings! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like a nice busy weekend!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks like fun


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

Looks and sounds like an awesome weekend!


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

that hoyo looks soooo unbelievably good


----------

